# Baking for Caterers!



## noblesweets (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a question for all of you caterers out there. I am new to Cheftalk and fairly new to the baking world. I have a small home based baking business that is growing. I recently met a caterer at a fund raising event. Could any of you shed some light about product pricing when selling to caterers? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## daviimandel (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am a caterer and frequently buy baked goods from "in-home" bakers. They generally give me 10-15% off their retail price.

Hope that helps.

Davii


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure where your located but here in California it is illegal to sell food that was not cooked/baked in a health board inspected commercial kitchen.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In Florida  illegal and if something happens your insurance will not cover it.  In NY it was also illegal  and well it should be.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Chef White said:


> Not sure where your located but here in California it is illegal to sell food that was not cooked/baked in a health board inspected commercial kitchen.


Until January 1, 2013, that was the law in California. That has changed with AB 1616, signed by Gov. Brown: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cal...-sale-of-home-cooked-foods-in-california.html

After complying with some rather straight forward requirements, it is now legal to prepare and sell non-PHF products from a residential kitchen though there is a limit on the maximum gross income, $35k in 2013, $50k thereafter.


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the post Pete


----------



## daviimandel (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes Pete, that is the case here in NY too.


----------



## jiyacamerl (Jan 24, 2013)

My friend owns a catering service and the share there sometimes is 10% but it all depends and is a matter of personal preferences. Info by Pete was helpful. personal injury law firm


----------

